# DNS and Permissions



## Enter4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello!

I have a problem. I wanted to set the dns server on FreeBSD 7.1 over the bind 9.5.1-P1 program, but there were some problems when I wanted to start it (bind/named constantly reports an error: named[990]: the working directory is not writable.

I have already tried to set the rights of /etc/namedb directory but not successfulâ€¦ bind sets the rights to default value and I am at the beginning (again).

So I wonder if anyone of you could give me some advice or instructions how to fix/solve this problem?

(I have tried the same thing at the same procedure on FreeBSD 7.0 and it works fine.)

I hope that you will know how to help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enter4 (Feb 6, 2009)

ooo my bad the theme already exists


----------

